# Lost CD key for Supreme Commander Forged Alliance



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2010)

So I lost my booklet that came with my copy of SC:FA and it had the CD key printed on the back. 

What can I do?

The game box with my name next to it for proof that I own the game is in the picture below.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

Was your game registered? If yes you can contact the publisher. You can always try to contact them just the same...

I guess the game is uninstalled from your pc? If it's still installed, all you need is to download SIW, it normally shows any cd keys installed. You can always try perhaps it's still there...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 11, 2010)

Ill give u mine for like $5 if u want it


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Technically if you own the license to a game you can download it.

How ever I can't tell you where to download as some people may download it without having the license!

FOR SHAME ON THOSE PEOPLE!

I would never do such a thing ...


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Was your game registered? If yes you can contact the publisher. You can always try to contact them just the same...
> 
> I guess the game is uninstalled from your pc? If it's still installed, all you need is to download SIW, it normally shows any cd keys installed. You can always try perhaps it's still there...



I don't have the game installed.



pantherx12 said:


> Technically if you own the license to a game you can download it.
> 
> How ever I can't tell you where to download as some people may download it without having the license!
> 
> ...



Only problem is I hate having to go through the trouble of making a downloaded game work correctly.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

The CD keys will be stuck in your registry forever unless you've removed in manually.

So that program mentioned may still find it : ]


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> The CD keys will be stuck in your registry forever unless you've removed in manually.
> 
> So that program mentioned may still find it : ]



I formated the drive and installed Windows 7. I don't think it will find it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahh right then.


D:


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Technically if you own the license to a game you can download it.
> 
> How ever I can't tell you where to download as some people may download it without having the license!
> 
> ...



Technically if you lose a physical item the seller is not at fault. "Hey BMW, I drove my car off a cliff and can't find it, please mail me a new car"


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Technically if you lose a physical item the seller is not at fault. "Hey BMW, I drove my car off a cliff and can't find it, please mail me a new car"





Software, funnily enough is not the same as physical item. 

You buy the right to use that software.

Where as with a car, you buy a physical item, not a right to drive that model car.

Silly argument to be honest.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's a little tidbit from the THQ Support FAQ ..


> *I lost my cd key (also known as a "product key"). Can I retrieve it or get a new one?*
> Unfortunately we cannot generate CD keys or replace manuals with the keys. The randomly generated key is not tied into the game disc, UPC code or any other packaging. The only option would be to purchase a replacement game from THQ for $15 (US and Canadian residents only).  Please see this article for information about exchanges.



You can get SC:FA online for as little as $8 (new)
Seems like it would be less hassle to just go get another copy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Here's a little tidbit from the THQ Support FAQ ..
> 
> 
> You can get SC:FA online for as little as $8 (new)
> Seems like it would be less hassle to just go get another copy.





but you don't have to, why be a sucker when your legally within your rights to get it for free if you've already paid for it?

Its why you can download ROMS legally should you actually own a copy of the original.


The law swings both ways everyone, use it to your advantage as well.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2010)

In the US it is not legal to download a copy of a game/ROM even if you own the game. 
Partly because it is not legal for someone to make the game/ROM available for download in the first place.

You do have the right to make a backup copy of the game. If you sell the game you are legally obligated to destroy the backup copy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aye, your bang on the head there, its illegal to share 

But as I said, if you have the license it should be legal to download.

Its been a while since I've had a poke as US laws, I specialise in the UK kinds.


So for legal reasons, here's a disclaimer.

I don't specialise in US laws, so my advise may get you arrested 

Please be sure you look into your own local laws, even wikipedia is better then nothing.

Google search copyright law, use reverse engineering to find your loop holes : ]


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Software, funnily enough is not the same as physical item.
> 
> You buy the right to use that software.
> 
> ...



So you go to the store, buy a box with a DVD in it and lose the DVD. Where is the proof that you bought it? Who says you're not scamming them to get a second key > another license? I think if you buy a DVD it is a physical item that you lose. You never had any agreement with the software company, just with the store and they held up their part of the deal.

Perhaps if you registered the software things would be different.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can't but with old games like these the comapny tends to give you the benefit of the doubt or they don't even bother.

I've had to do this with Total Annihilation a few times.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually you do have an agreement with the software company. The EULA (or TOS with online gaming).

Anyway, in the time we've taken to discuss this he could have had another copy and be playing it already.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Actually you do have an agreement with the software company. The EULA (or TOS with online gaming).
> 
> Anyway, in the time we've taken to discuss this he could have had another copy and be playing it already.



EULA's are not exactly legal fortresses. Specially not in Europe. Besides, I'm pretty sure the EULA does not include "if you lose your physical media it's our problem".

Though as Panther says, they can give you the benefit of the doubt, it's usually cheaper to press "generate" on their key generator than to send 2 mails over and forth.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Even better, I checked for you. Both the SC booklet as the coupon with the key in the FA box say "Don't lose this number! It is required to fully install this product".


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Even better, I checked for you. Both the SC booklet as the coupon with the key in the FA box say "Don't lose this number! It is required to fully install this product".




In that case, then you can't legally keygen it 

That is fair warning after all.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2010)

You could just try typing in a random sequence and seeing if it likes it. 
Disclaimer : It may take awhile to hit one.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Something about monkeys and typewriters. The odds are greater with just a SC/FA key


----------



## Polarman (Jan 11, 2010)

Whenever i buy a game or software, i always add the cd key/activation code to my "serials" excel file. I keep backups too.

So far, i have 45 cd keys for games and 36 for software all in one file.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Polarman said:


> Whenever i buy a game or software, i always add the cd key/activation code to my "serials" excel file. I keep backups too.
> 
> So far, i have 45 cd keys for games and 36 for software all in one file.



Sage advise .


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Here's a little tidbit from the THQ Support FAQ ..
> 
> 
> You can get SC:FA online for as little as $8 (new)
> Seems like it would be less hassle to just go get another copy.



i already offered my key for $5 :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2010)

All the options are laid out before the OP, he can take it from here.


----------

